# where to find local honey



## FoxNReilly

i am looking for a place locally that sells honey from local bee growerers or even better a bee famer in my area. the reason for this is i have bad allergies and have been told that eating honey can calm down allergies b/c they are feeding on the pollen in the area. is there a website that lists local growers or some place i can call to find a bee farmer? i just want some good honey, darnit


----------



## ikeepbees

Try honeylocator.com


----------



## Beemaninsa

Foxnreilly, please e-mail me @ [email protected] for a couple of possibilities.


----------



## timg

www.localhoneyforsale.com


----------



## Will

www.localharvest.org


----------

